# .270 Cal for Elk



## gotitwithmybow (Jun 20, 2008)

Anyone ever have any experience with a .270 cal for elk hunting?  My son drew a New Mexico elk rifle tag.  The outfritter has given me the ok to let him shoot a .270.  He wants  him to shoot a 150 gr Win XP3 bullet.  The only elk I've shot was with bow.  Any opinions?  Thanks.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

gotitwithmybow said:


> The outfritter has given me the ok to let him shoot a .270.  He wants  him to shoot a 150 gr Win XP3 bullet.



If that's what the outfitter said then I would question it no more.  The outfitter, more than anyone on this board, would be the ultimate authority on what to use.


----------



## CraigM (Jun 20, 2008)

gotitwithmybow said:


> Anyone ever have any experience with a .270 cal for elk hunting?  My son drew a New Mexico elk rifle tag.  The outfritter has given me the ok to let him shoot a .270.  He wants  him to shoot a 150 gr Win XP3 bullet.  The only elk I've shot was with bow.  Any opinions?  Thanks.



I am definately no expert but I think it should be fine.  Closest experience I have is a .308 for Caribou


----------



## notnksnemor (Jun 20, 2008)

It will work..
Shot placement will be critical. 
Plan on a tracking job after the shot..Sounds like the outfitter is confident in his ability to find the animal. Make sure your son is confident on where to shoot.
Should work out good............

JMO


----------



## Scoutman (Jun 20, 2008)

270 should be fine for elk but for southern deer must have 7mag,300 mag,or maybe 375 H@H


----------



## sodbusterman (Jun 20, 2008)

Try this link...it should help with your hunt. http://members.tripod.com/~elkhunter2/rifle.html


----------



## huntone (Jun 20, 2008)

It's been used many times!!!! Make sures he's acurate and has the ability to make a good follow up shot if needed. I wouldn't hesitate but make sure the distance is right, the guide should let ya know the max effective range. Good luck, wish I was goin. Once ya start it will be the first of many trips.


----------



## jneil (Jun 20, 2008)

I had a neighbor that hunted elk every year and used a 270 and a 7mm Mauser. He brought one home every year.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jun 20, 2008)

Scoutman said:


> 270 should be fine for elk but for southern deer must have 7mag,300 mag,or maybe 375 H@H


----------



## saltysenior (Jun 21, 2008)

gotitwithmybow said:


> Anyone ever have any experience with a .270 cal for elk hunting?  My son drew a New Mexico elk rifle tag.  The outfritter has given me the ok to let him shoot a .270.  He wants  him to shoot a 150 gr Win XP3 bullet.  The only elk I've shot was with bow.  Any opinions?  Thanks.




  if you would shoot at one w/ a bow, why would question the use of a .270??.....


----------



## redneckcamo (Jun 21, 2008)

with good shot placement it aughta really geterdone !!!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 21, 2008)

Just ask any woman, they will tell you that bigger is better.
Or maybe you never heard that before. LOL


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 22, 2008)

gotitwithmybow..... Like I said in your other post, the 270 will work just fine, and most likely your not going to need to track it with a halfway decent shot.  The only thing I would say is to use any of the 150gr premium bullets.  Ive heard decent things about the xp3, but I know that 150 partitions work very well on elk out of a 270.  I would have no problem shooting TSX's, Accubonds, or Partions in 150gr for elk... Good luck.  That little 270 may just suprise you when you see how fast it can dispatch an elk...  BTW.. Almost every outfitter I have ever talked to says they would rather see someone come to elk camp with an old beat up 270 then a fancy new 338.. That should tell you something...


----------



## gotitwithmybow (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks guys, sorry jetjocky.....I lost my mind and posted this twice.  I removed the other post.  The outfitter likes a bigger gun....he just doesn't want to loose an animal.  This is a youth tag...my son is 12....so he is going to allow the  
.270.  He has a bullet policy that you have to choose from.  The xp3 is top of the list....I think the Barnes TSX is number two or three.  We will try the XP3 first to see if it shoots out of our gun well.


----------



## d81212 (Jun 22, 2008)

I grew up in Colorado hunting elk with the same .270 that my grandfather used.  It's more about the shot placement than the caliber.


----------



## WTM45 (Jun 22, 2008)

A .270W with a strong bullet is up to the task if the shooter is.
Fine choice of cartridge.


----------



## Chippewa Partners (Jun 22, 2008)

Maybe the NM law has changed as I don't keep up with NM regs and am getting tired of my yearly "rejection" on NM deer in 2A, 2B and 2C, the state is behind the curve for nonresidents while the majority of land is public in the state.....

If memory serves I think NM had a minimum cartridge size on elk and that anything under a .243 was illegal.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 22, 2008)

New Mexico 2008:

Legal Sporting Arms:

... Centerfire rifle or handgun, .24 caliber or larger......

Page 32 - http://www.wildlife.state.nm.us/publications/documents/rib/2008/BG2008/index.html


----------



## gotitwithmybow (Jun 22, 2008)

*We are safe*

We would not dream of .243 or lower.  .270 with 150gr bullet or higher.  Thanks guys.


----------



## Fish Bear (Jun 22, 2008)

I would not use anything smaller than .30 caliber for elk.  I know a lot of guys use .270s but elk can carry a lot of lead.  I personally have seen an average bull run off with 3 rounds from a 7 mag in his chest.  He ran over 700 yds, before he collapsed in a tangled mess of blow down.  The hunter would have never found him but for my brother and my help.

Blood trail was minimal.

If you keep your shots to 200 yds, and can place them where you want every time, maybe, but elk have a habit of not letting you have a good clean broadside shot.  So be prepared for front and back quartering shots.  Those are tough shots for a 150 gr. 27 caliber bullet.

jmho.


----------



## WTM45 (Jun 22, 2008)

How so?
The 150 grain .270 bullet has a SD of .279. It compares very well to the 160g 7mm bullet, the 180g .30 caliber bullet, and the 250g .35 caliber bullet.  Each is known for deep penetration, especially the modern designs like the XP3, Fail Safe, Nosler Partition, Barnes and Speer Grand Slams.  Bonded bullets are fantastic.

Poorly placed shots are just that, regardless of caliber/cartridge choice.


----------



## 270MOA (Jun 22, 2008)

The reason the outfitter wants the XP3 bullet is for the penetration.  Bullet selection is key on a large animal with more flesh and heavier bone.  You want a bullet with slow expansion that will not fragment.  The .270W has more than adequate power for penetration with the right bullet for a bull elk out to 300 yards.  Zero in at 200 and keep you shot under 300 yards.  No hold over needed.  As long as you place the shot in the boiler room, you will collect your elk.

Without a doubt a .270W at 200 yards is more effective than an arrow at 30 yards and both are adequate for harvesting an elk if you place your shot.

Whether you could use a .300RUM or .270W, if you shoot the elk in the guts the results will be the same.  Hit the elk in the vitals with either one and the results are the same.

As long as you have adequate power and the .270W does, Shot Placement and bullet selection are the most important factors.

I recommend a visit to Chuck Hawks website for getting answers to any shooting questions for game calibers, bullet selection, technical data etc.  Anything you want to know about firearms and hunting arms you can get from Chuck Hawks.

www.chuckhawks.com


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 22, 2008)

270MOA said:


> The reason the outfitter wants the XP3 bullet is for the penetration.  Bullet selection is key on a large animal with more flesh and heavier bone.  ...Shot Placement and bullet selection are the most important factors.
> 
> I recommend a visit to Chuck Hawks website for getting answers to any shooting questions for game calibers, bullet selection, technical data etc.  Anything you want to know about firearms and hunting arms you can get from Chuck Hawks.
> 
> www.chuckhawks.com



Ditto.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 22, 2008)

Also the Winchester XP3 bullet has similar construction as the Barnes MRX bullet.  Barnes are known for their penetration, devastating wound channel, and terminal performance. Should have no problems with expansion and penetration.

http://www.barnesbullets.com/products/rifle/mrx-bullet/

http://www.winchester.com/products/catalog/cfrlist.aspx?bn=16&type=69


----------



## gotitwithmybow (Jun 22, 2008)

*not yet a reloader*

I can't find the Barnes MRX in any factory ammo in .270.  For that matter, I cant find the Barnes TSX in 150gr for 
.270 either.  I need to learn to reload but I am primarily a bowhunter......would probably be more interested in expanding my muzzleloading skills first.  We just want to be prepared for this once in a lifetime tag of his.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 22, 2008)

Given the cost of the Barnes MRX cartridges might want to stick with the XP3. But practice with with cheap Federal Power-Shok (or some other brand) ammo then verify the zero with a few rounds of the MRX cartridges.

270 Barnes MRX 150 gr.

http://cpcartridge.com/cart2/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_36&products_id=2114

270 Barnes TSX 150 gr

http://cpcartridge.com/cart2/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_36&products_id=1517

270 Winchester XP3 150 Gr

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=189964

(Check the review on this one regarding the  penetration of the 270   150 Gr on elk.)

I wouldn't forget the Nosler Partition 150 gr either in Federal Premium cartridges.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=593581

(check the review on this one as well)


----------



## gotitwithmybow (Jun 22, 2008)

*nosler partition*

For some reason, the Nosler Partition is not on the outfitters approved list of bullets.  I saw a friend of mine's daughter drop a 300+ pound muledeer buck with one shot from .243 with 100gr nosler partion breaking both shoulders.  I was very impressed.


----------



## badger (Jun 22, 2008)

I can't for the life of me understand how people can get hung up about the price of a bullet. How much, as a percentage of the cost of your hunt, does a single bullet add up to? If a poor bullet choice was $0.50, and a premium bullet cost $5.00, would it make a difference to the cost of your hunt. Thats the price of a Big Mac, for crying out loud!

Load up with some 130 grn TSX's & go hunting.......


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 22, 2008)

gotitwithmybow said:


> For some reason, the Nosler Partition is not on the outfitters approved list of bullets.  .



Interesting... Wonder why? Well the short of the matter is to pick the cartridge with a bullet from the approved list that shoots the best in your rifle.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 22, 2008)

I was speaking specifically regarding the $63 Conely  Precision 270 Winchester 150 Gr. Barnes MRX cartridges. If the XP3 is basically the same as the MRX and the bullet performs as well why spend $20+ more unless of course the MRX loads shoot MOA or less and the XP3 shoot 2x MOA or worst.  Not hung up on bullet cost at all just speaking common sense.


----------



## badger (Jun 22, 2008)

returntoarchery said:


> I was speaking specifically regarding the $63 Conely  Precision 270 Winchester 150 Gr. Barnes MRX cartridges. If the XP3 is basically the same as the MRX and the bullet performs as well why spend $20+ more unless of course the MRX loads shoot MOA or less and the XP3 shoot 2x MOA or worst.  Not hung up on bullet cost at all just speaking common sense.



No problem. It wasn't directed at you. I've just seen this sentiment voiced so many times in the past that it prompted me to comment. Its like putting bias ply tires on your Ferrari. Why not use the best for the best results?


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 22, 2008)

badger said:


> No problem. It wasn't directed at you. I've just seen this sentiment voiced so many times in the past that it prompted me to comment. Its like putting bias ply tires on your Ferrari. Why not use the best for the best results?



No problem here either. We're on the same page. Just didn't explain my meaning in the original post.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh I forgot.... Barnes suggests that the TSX bullets in penetration and wound channel damage perform like bullets heavier than their weight. So a 130 gr TSX will perform as well as a 140/150 grain bullet  from other manufactures as badger is implying.


----------



## huntfish (Jun 23, 2008)

There's a very good article in this months Field and Stream addressing the very same topic.

Shot placement is the key.  Dad took both an elk and red stag in New Zealand with a 243.   Heres the link to the story. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=111912


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 23, 2008)

Shot placement is and always will be, Job #1. That being said, I would go with the largest caliber I could shoot reliably. Hunting elk ain't the time to see what happens with a small caliber...they are big animals and they can certainly tote the lead! Like everyone else says, if you are intent on using a 270, then for heaven's sake use a premium bullet for extra insurance. 

Elk have a peculiar habit of dropping stone dead from your shot and then popping back up and heading for the next zip code. If that happens, then its off to the races. The folks that I hunt elk with (I've killed four nice bulls, all fair chase) all to a person say shoot, and then when he drops put in another insurance shot to be safe...then and only then do the high fives and back slaps start. Every guide I have ever been with has stories of dead elk coming back to life and yep, its usually a nice bull of a lifetime that does this. 

Practice with the 270 all summer, know your ballistics, be able to place your shot when you are breathing hard and heavy, because more than likely you will be (that is important).  Go run a couple of hundred yards when shooting and then plop down and take your shot while catching your breath....good practice!

Best of luck and be sure to post a hero shot on the forum when you folks get back.


----------



## Elkhntr (Jun 23, 2008)

Elk are amazing critters. Saw 1 shot with a 270, went 100 yrds and piled up. I shot 5 times at 200 yrds with a 300 Wthby,  it stood there and looked at me while I drilled holes in him. He just walk off into the woods. Twas easy  to find though. 
Point is they all died. But if they run off and aren't recovered, tis not always bad shootin or bad bullets. All depends on that Elk. This one my drop, next one will absorb all the punishment you can dish out, and walk off, never to be seen again. 
Good Luck... I leave in 109 days 7 hours and 26 minutes, headed for No' Idaho


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 24, 2008)

Actually.... All the guys I know wait a couple of minutes with the cross hairs on the animal after he drops.  Unless he totally piles up.  Elk do have a tendancy to get up.  But they usually get up slowly with enough time to nail them again....  One of my good friends dad has a real nice 6 point hanging on the wall that he dumped with one shot.. Then after about 3 minutes the friggen thing stood up, shook its head, and he dumped it again.  It stayed down the second time....  Youve never seen a better mount then that elk with the .30 caliber hole perfectly through the base of the left horn.  It honestly looks like someone drilled  a perfect .30 cal hole through it.   Yep, you better wait a couple minutes before you think hes dead.


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 24, 2008)

Some good info in this thread.  I look at the elk roaming around here and can't help but think "it's gonna take a well placed large caliber bullet to put one down".


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 25, 2008)

Gotitwithmybow.......  Im suprised your guide is "letting" your son use a 270.  Make no doubt about it.  The 270 is a fine elk round.  As a matter fact, I plan on buying my wife a 7mm-08 and will have no problems loading up 150gr pills for her to kill elk with.  Like I said, the pre64 270 that I have was handed down to my dad from his uncle, and down to me from my dad.  That 270 has killed so many elk its not even funny (20 +).... Many of those were killed in the biggest deapest he11 holes a WA's Willipa hills.  And it was the big elk, the Rosevelts.. None of those tiny Rocky Mountain elk.... haha.... My dad killed 13 elk in 12 years with his 7mm.  12 Rosevelts and a monster 7 point Rocky thas was never scored or mounted..  From the 1 old pict ive seen it was easily 350 b&c plus.  But back then nobody seemed to care about the trophy qualities... too bad...    Use the 270.. It will work just fine....


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 25, 2008)

Interesting comments. I agree with Jetjockey....surprised that the guide allows the 270. Not that it is a bad round...I wanted to take my 1949 model 70 Jack O'Connor special with me this past year but was flatly told "NO". We hunted Vermejo Park Ranch, Ted Turner's 586,000 acre ranch in New Mexico, and the pre-hunt paperwork said "300 magnums or bigger". We booked again for 2009 and the paperwork now says the "owner is strongly suggesting the use of lead free bullets" on the ranch. I plan on using my old recipie Trophy Bonded Bearclaws in my 300 RUM and see if I can get away with it. 

Work on your shot placement this summer with the 270 and be ready to gut that bull out...you will do just fine.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 26, 2008)

I think you missed my point.. My point is that it should easily be allowed.  Most guides Ive talked to and know have absolutly no problem with the 270....   They would prefer someone show up with a beat up 270 rather than a shiny new 300..


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 26, 2008)

I understood.....I think I had a small stroke or something after my Bulldogs lost the CWS game....thanks for pointing out my error....I am a believer in the 270 too!
Take it easy.


----------



## gotitwithmybow (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the info.  The outfitter has not given me any 'trouble' over this.  He just prefers .30/150gr+ ammo the most.  His point is that for less than perfect shots, bigger is better.  I think he has seen alot of elk killed and maybe some not so great shots also.  This is a YOUTH hunt and my son will be 12.  He is an average sized guy so should not have any trouble with .270 or a 30-06 for that matter.  I was going to buy a new rifle but with the cost of everything up, I was glad we could just shoot what we have.  We will work on good shooting this summer.  He is a better shot than I am!


----------

